# Any requests for film related screensavers?



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

So I found a really good source for high quality images from tons of new and recently released films. Anyone have a favorite that they'd like used to make some screensavers?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are a few to start... (DX versions posted in the DX thread)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

43 Movie Posters... all 2010 releases (I think). DX Versions are also available, they were posted in the DX screensavers thread. Feel free to post your requests here, new and old films alike...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

50 new ones... almost all movies, some new and some old... (also posted in the K2 thread and DX thread)


----------



## raider (Sep 14, 2010)

I would love some LOTR screensavers - preferably not posters, but screenshots from the movies.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

raider said:


> I would love some LOTR screensavers - preferably not posters, but screenshots from the movies.


Couldn't find a ton of good screenshots to use, but here are a few, including some production photos...


----------

